# Arabic-English / English-Arabic Engineering Dictionary



## محمد زرقة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

قاموس هندسي مصور

رائع جدا









Part 1
http://rapidshare.com/files/83798044...ah_.part1.rar_
Part 2
http://rapidshare.com/files/83798143...lah_.part2.rar
Part 3
http://rapidshare.com/files/83797964...h_.part3.rar__
Part 4
http://rapidshare.com/files/83798022...lah_.part4.rar


----------



## mostafa ebid (5 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## Ahmedbabagan (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور علة الموضوع الرائع 
وممكن تعلمنة طريقة التنزيل 

مشكور علة مجهوداتك
:75:​


----------



## Ahmedbabagan (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز ممكن تعدل الرابط
لانو ميشتغل:82:​


----------



## mohamedsamy (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا و جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمدين علي (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ممكن تنزلهم علي الميديا فير لان الروابط صعبة التحميل و شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## جاوس سيدل (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## NewStudent (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وفقكم الله جميعاً


----------



## ahmedhany (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكر*

كل الشكر لكل من ساهم لنشر العلم ويجزيه الله عنا خيرا:28:


----------



## sherin014 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------

